# Tremper albino eclipse x



## keithb (Jan 29, 2009)

Thinking of trying my hand at breeding within the next couple of years and at the minute I only have an adult female tremper albino eclipse.
But what would pair nice with her as Im not sure on what goes well together.

Obv im going to be doing all neccesery resear h before hand hence waiti g a couple of years.

Cheers


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

*Hiya,
You have a pretty good base morph there so it all depends on what you want to produce. I use this website to look at all the different morph to see which ones I like  Category:Morphs - Leopard Gecko Wiki
Have a look, see what you fancy and maybe we can help you find the perfect partner for your leo 
*


----------



## keithb (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah I been flicking through there all day, there is so many that I like but I think the deep oranges with no spots sunglow or tangerines are soooo nice.
Also the all whites are nice


----------



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)

if you got a mack enigma het raptor (relatively cheap) You could produce dreamsicles , nova's , blackhole and a hell of a lot more.


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*Future breeding.......*

_*I wouldn't do anything Enigma for your first breeding season at least, best to get experience before jumping in at the deep end I'd say. Get to know what the behaviour and needs of normal hatchlings are, so you will be better able to identify and care for any unfortunant Enigma Syndrome babies possibly created!

Right could create more Raptors with another Raptor,
Raptors and Eclipses with an Eclipse het Tremper
Raptors & Mack Raptors with a Mack Raptor
Raptors, Mack Raptors, Eclipses and Mack Eclipses, with a Mack Eclipse het Tremper
Raptors and RaptorGlows with a Raptorglow
etc etc, lots of choices using any combo of the Tremper/Eclipse genes already in play and adding in Snow or Hypo gives you visuals in the first season. 
Longer term projects are also of course lovely, if you'd like to work towards some all white Leo's maybe a Diablo Blanco or Blazing Blizard het Eclipse male would be a nice mate.....choices are near on endless here :2thumb:*_


----------



## keithb (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for your help, loonymoony it looks like you Have given me alot to think about.:2thumb:


----------

